# I got a new goat!!



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 6, 2010)

She is a 19 inch Nigerian dwarf, she is a year old, and I am picking her up next week!!!

Right now she is being bred with this buck.






Here are various pictures of her.













What do you think? The owner is sure that if she is with the buck for a week she will get pregnant, even though she is not in heat, will she? I know that a buck can put a doe in heat, but I read that they don't always get pregnant when it is forced.


----------



## warthog (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know about the breeding, but she sure is a lovely little goatie. Congratulations


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 6, 2010)

A week is not guaranteed long enough for her to be bred if she does not come into heat, or she is "forced" into a non-fertile heat. If you absolutely want her to be bred, I would ask the breeder if it will be possible to bring her back for a re-breed if she comes into heat again after you take her home. 

She's cute though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 6, 2010)

She is cute.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 6, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> A week is not guaranteed long enough for her to be bred if she does not come into heat, or she is "forced" into a non-fertile heat. If you absolutely want her to be bred, I would ask the breeder if it will be possible to bring her back for a re-breed if she comes into heat again after you take her home.
> 
> She's cute though!


Yeah she is only a 30 minutes away so if she doesn't get pregnant I will bring her back, but this woman is under the impression that goats don't go into heat by themselves, that only a buck can put them into heat so it will be tough trying to explain to her that the goat is in heat


----------



## glenolam (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow - both are gorgeous!

I have a doe in with her new boyfriend as well right now.  She wasn't in heat when I brought her, but she's allowed to stay as long as it takes.  Since this gal is close by, I'd definitley agree with Ariel and say you should ask for a re-breed if you notice she's in heat.

From what I've learned, a buck can bring a doe into heat, but it's not always necessary.

Good luck!


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 7, 2010)

Should make for beautiful babies with all those colors and bands


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 7, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> Should make for beautiful babies with all those colors and bands


I am hoping for beautiful babies, none of his kids have freshened yet, but here is a picture of 3 of them, they are really pretty and sweet and small!! he is very nice also.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/princessessara/4965580760/in/set-72157624895078204/


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 7, 2010)

Very sweet!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw "SHE is a nigerian dwarf" then looked at the picture immediately below and went .  But then I read the photo caption. 

That spot on her side is adorable!


----------



## scooterward (Sep 8, 2010)

Cutie patootie! Congrats and have fun


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 16, 2010)

I am getting her today!

and she is pregnant! she want into heat and was bred this morning so now I know the due date.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats!!!!  Enjoy your new Momma!!!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 16, 2010)

They look like they are going to have AMAZING babies!  Both have blue eyes, yes?  And with all those colors.... 

I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes they both have blue eyes and his babies are all very tiny and pretty.

These 3 are his with a cream doe.

They are the sweetest little things!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/princessessara/4965580760/


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 27, 2010)

My "pregnant" doe is mounting my other doe. She is definitely in heat than, right? 

I guess the women didn't have her with the buck for 2 weeks


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2010)

Mounting can sometimes be a show of dominance.  I've had pregnant does mount other does, especially if the other doe is in heat....(I know, goats are nuts, and hormones sometimes makes them even nuttier).

BUT...2 weeks does not 'guarantee' breeding either.

So the answer to your question is, she may or may not be preggo.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 27, 2010)

I successfully convinced the breeder that goats can go into heat! I am bringing her to be bred again today.

One of the farm hands said that they had only been together for 3 days and not 2 weeks, and that no one had seen her be bred or that she went into heat  

Would a buck breed a doe that is pregnant?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 27, 2010)

I brought her in and the buck mounted her immediately, but didn't all the way.
then she urinated on his face and started yelling at him and flagging....is that normal?


----------



## glenolam (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like love to me....just ask the husband! 

Sorry...couldn't resist!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> I brought her in and the buck mounted her immediately, but didn't all the way.
> then she urinated on his face and started yelling at him and flagging....is that normal?


This is what heat looks like!

Waddaya mean, you convinced the breeder that goats can go into heat?  How does a "breeder" not know that???  Yikes!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 28, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hollywood Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was sure that goats never go into heat, and all you have to do is put them with a buck for a day or 2 and they will get pregnant! 
Her breeder has a PhD and is telling all kinds of things that are way off to sell more to her, and she never researches or argues with him because he has PhD in agriculture.


----------



## jross8897 (Sep 28, 2010)

She is absolutely CUTE!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> then she urinated on his face and started yelling at him





			
				glenolam said:
			
		

> Sounds like love to me....just ask the husband!


TMI.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 3, 2010)

She is back! she was defiantly bred this time, so hopefully around Feb 21 I will have kids!! 

Nigi's usually go 145 days, right?


----------

